# Samaritans?



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there a UAE equivalent of The Samaritans?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

While it's not exactly the same as talking to someone, the Samaritans offer discussions via e-mail for those unable to telephone. Popular service with people based outside the UK also.


----------

